# training a non chicken-chasing dog



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Or, you could get a chicken that's twice the size of your puppy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Or, you could get a chicken that's twice the size of your puppy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would be my rooster, Brutus. He's a Blue Langshan, and he's the size of a small turkey. I'm secretly hoping he will just do his job and go after puppy just one time. One time is all it would take for her to realize that chasing chickens really isn't the greatest idea. I might be slightly evil for wishing that on my puppy.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

None of the dogs that I've had that were raised among poultry ever chased them, they seem to regard them as 'part of the family' so under their protection
Even this Pointer x deerhound that I have who chases just about anything else (not horses!!) ignores the wild turkeys we get around the place


----------



## Sangria2 (Mar 29, 2014)

A noisy squeaker from a long ago shredded toy is a great attention getter, providing you use it just for these special occasions. I have one in my pocket and only use it on my Aussie if he is focused on something else and won't respond to my calling him. You could follow it up with the tasty treat or fun & games with you instead.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

most will most likely disagree but i have my loving boy Smokey, we got him from a shelter at 4 months, he was scared of EVERYTHING, including chickens, but once he settled in he got more interested in them, he would chase them every now and then when they would get out of their coop, well he decided to catch one, he only did this ONCE, he caught one of my silkys and pinned her down and started licking her butt and chewing on her feathers! no damage to the chicken besides stress, well my little brother came running inside with the chicken who was so shocked that she was practically limp ( she was fine after a few minuets) well i went outside and grabbed one of my big rues and chased Smokey around the yard with him scolding him telling him he was a bad dog... worked like a charm, three years later he hasn't touched them and will occasionally when i need him to help me herd them, similar situation happened when a year later my dad got a great Pyrenees puppy for fathers day, i tried everything trainers said, he was even raised with the chickens for a long period of time, but it came down to chasing him around with a rooster, now i have two perfect protecting farm dogs.

EDIT: smokey btw was supposed to be a Newfoundland puppy, but he turned out to be a border collie mix haha.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Zombie, that's what I've been told by many friends: get the roo to nail her, or spank her butt immediately! She's just so fast, I can't get near her to spank her butt. She knows she's been naughty, so she makes a run for it.

However, just in the past week, she's almost stopped chasing altogether. She might be growing up. I'm crossing my fingers that it was a stupid puppy-game.

My puppy's Momma was supposedly a Bernese Mtn Dog. I even saw the mom. We finally ran the DNA test. Mom was a Border Coliie / Rottweiler mix. Fascinating. That mix looks exactly like... A Bernese Mtn Dog. 

Today my puppy no longer wanted to chase my massive, ancient Cochin. She wanted to play with her. My old, giant hen just stared and her and stomped off. Puppy looked shocked! Then I laughed so hard, and puppy seemed thoroughly humiliated.


----------

